# what does the cas sensor do rb26dett ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

im just curious what it does, i see it fits on the exhaust cam so i assume it sees cam timing but what does it do exactly ?

thanks


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

signal injectors to fire.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

makes the car run , synch's the injectors/ignition signal to crank postion.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Abbey M/S said:


> makes the car run , synch's the injectors/ignition signal to crank postion.


ah so this is similar to crank position sensor cps on a cosworth yb then.
thanks


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yep thats correct. The YB motor has a phase sensor in the dizzy which tells the ECU when No1 cylinder is going to fire , where as the RB CAS tells the TDC and the phase signal from 1 unit. They do wear out thou , the opitical sensor inside the CAS seems to give out incorrect information as they get older.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

its actually a cam angle sensor but most people call it a crank angle sensor, remember that if you ever reindex or alter the cam timing , it will obviously alter the crank timing ....


----------

